# 12/29 Flounder report - Double trip - Rockport, TX



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*12/29/2017 - Double trip*

For the first trip tonight, I had the Stacy B. group of 2 onboard. Conditions were fair, with North winds at 10mph, light rain and fog, slightly high tide level, and temperature at 50 degrees. We got off to a slow start, gigging only 2 fish in the first hour. We moved around, and found a few scattered fish at every stop. We ended with a 10 flounder limit by 8pm, and the largest on this trip was 6.75 pounds.

For the late trip I had Jamie group of 2 onboard. We got started gigging around 10:30pm. The action was fast, gigging 9 fish in the first 30 minutes. As often happens, the last fish took forever to find, and we spent an hour looking for the last fish. We ended with a 10 flounder limit by midnight, and the largest fish on this trip was 7.3 pounds.

*Upcoming open dates:
January: 9-11, 15-18, 22-24, 28-31
February: 1, 14-22, 24-28
March: 1-8, 11, 12, 14-16, 18-20, 22-31*

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

